# Jan Isb Meeting



## barls (14/12/09)

ok guys whats the plan for a late jan meeting?


----------



## Muggus (14/12/09)

Wouldn't the cube swap be a good excuse for a meeting?


----------



## Stuster (14/12/09)

Late Jan would be better for me.


(Dry Feb.  :lol: )


----------



## barls (14/12/09)

shit i forgot about the dry feb, im suppose to do it as well.
so shall we got for the last weekend in jan then.
also make it the cube swap


----------



## Stuster (14/12/09)

Now I've looked more closely at the calendar, I'm out. :angry: 

Dry Feb, daughters birthday and in-laws on last weekend in Jan, away weekend before that. Have a good time.


----------



## Pollux (14/12/09)

Yet to get my roster for then, but if I can I'll be there...


----------



## BjornJ (14/12/09)

Gents,
how about a homebrew tasting afternoon late-December?

Say Sunday 27th, bring a few homebrew and have a mini-competition.
no rules, the beer you remember the best wins and the prize is a ...hmm... Boags light beer? 

 

I don't have a nice backyard like CrozDog but we can always sit on my balcony if only half a dozen or so are interested. if too many are interested, hopefully somebody with a bit more space can host.


Thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (14/12/09)

bugger stu, oh well if its the cube swap you can always drop off to me before hand and pick up from me as well later.


----------



## barls (14/12/09)

im away till the 28 or 29th. but if its after that ill quite happily host if no body else wants to.


----------



## mikem108 (16/12/09)

see you in Brighton-le-Sands at Bjorn's, just keep that Boags away from me :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (17/12/09)

so when for the jan one, looks like im going to miss bjorns.


----------



## redbeard (17/12/09)

I wont be around on that weekend (26/27) either. perhaps mid jan, as 26th is mid week....


----------



## BjornJ (27/12/09)

hi guys.
Just checked this thread, are we doing anything today?
Had forgot it was today, I'm brewing today so the timing for coming over for a homebrew is excellent  

I'm off to Bunnings to look for another filter, PM for my mobile if anyone's dropping by.
It's in Queens Road, Brighton-le-Sands.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## mikem108 (27/12/09)

Sorry i cant make it. Am at the central coast


----------



## Stuster (27/12/09)

I can't make it either. Hope the brew goes well. Hoping to do the same myself in the next few days.


----------



## barls (27/12/09)

so back to jan whens a good time for everybody? im thinking the end of the month


----------



## BjornJ (27/12/09)

sounds good!

My brew day today went well, made another version of my "Corn Ale", the one I brought to Crozdog's.
This time I used a big family pack of Kellogs corn flakes and half a kg of flaked rice.
Thinking of calling it "Breakfast of Champions" or "Breakfast Beer", any other suggestions?

Should be good to try late January.

 


BjornJ


----------



## barls (2/1/10)

so the 30th at my place then also make it the cube swap.


----------



## Pollux (2/1/10)

mmmm, got the 27th/28th/29th off at work....

Might see if I can shift those days around a little.


----------



## BjornJ (3/1/10)

guys,
those of you who were part of the massive brew at Crozdog's, how about bringing a bottle of the finished product for comparison?

Read this post from dr K and thought it would be brilliant to taste different versions of the same beer and learn a bit about what yeast and temperature the different brewers used:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=19071



dr K said:


> I am not being cynical, just old.
> The major difference you will find is between the brewers and their set-ups and procedures.
> I was part of (and it may be the one metioned earlier) an experiment where 10 or 12 of us were given identical "packs", each contained the same grain, cracked at the same time on the same mill. Each contained identical qty's of identical hops some Burton Salts and the same yeast.
> We were given identical instructions....we made vastly different beers.
> ...



(I've added the bold type)

Wouldn't it be cool to taste the differences between yeasts and temperatures?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

mine might have finished fermenting by then. had a bit of a stuff up and put the wrong yeast in the wrong fermentor again. so ive got the summer ale on german ale and the viena lager on denny fav 50.


----------



## Stuster (4/1/10)

All gone. h34r:


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

already?


----------



## Stuster (4/1/10)

Yep. Plus the other keg blew. I could blame it on the visitors but they really don't drink that much.


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

i got a nice smoked brown ale on tap atm but i doubt it will still be there come the end of the month


----------



## BjornJ (8/1/10)

so are we doing anything late January?

I have my mother and her partner visiting from Norway in 2 weeks. He is quite keen on seeing some homebrewing so thought I would bring him along to Dave's shop to pick up some grains, and brew a beer. If there is a bit of a tasting going on at barls, maybe go to that as well?

Bjorn


----------



## barls (8/1/10)

at this stage cube swap and tasting at my place on the 30th. How many am i looking at?


----------



## Pollux (8/1/10)

I seem to be working, although we have been having weekly strikes of late, so I may not be.

Wife is working an afternoon shift, might see if I can get the outlaws to watch the demon child, it's either that or she tags along again.


----------



## barls (8/1/10)

u want a rematch between the little dog and the demon child. Hope 2 c u there


----------



## Pollux (8/1/10)

She'll be 3 next week, I still think the dog will win though.


----------



## Pollux (9/1/10)

Right, I'm free of the demon child, I'll be there.

Although I am working on Sunday morning at 4am, unless I feel ill again....


----------



## BjornJ (9/1/10)

Bjorn + one more Norwegian


----------



## barls (9/1/10)

k thats polux + 2 norwegians. Should have fun with my swiss beers then. Plus the smoker.


----------



## Pollux (9/1/10)

What time were you thinking of kicking this off???


----------



## redbeard (9/1/10)

yeah. might even bring your belgian book back. or some beer. which is more valued ?


----------



## barls (10/1/10)

how does 11-12 sound? As 4 u craig why not both


----------



## Pollux (10/1/10)

I'll be working till midday, so I should be out there by 1 if I come straight from work....


----------



## barls (15/1/10)

bump anyone else


----------



## sirotilc (16/1/10)

barls said:


> bump anyone else



I'll bite. Is this happening at the same time as the cube swap?


----------



## barls (16/1/10)

yeah it is. you in?????


----------



## DrewCarey82 (18/1/10)

Haha, great to see u guys are still kicking, had no idea when I organised the first meet it would be a hit!


----------



## Pollux (18/1/10)

Awesomeness....

Provided I can convince enough people to vote down the companies offer, we will be striking on the 30th.....

I have also got rid of the demon child to the inlaws, the wife will be working an evening shift will around 10pm........



If we can organise for someone to drive the inner west crew out, I might be able to convince the wife to bring the magna out and do the return run......


----------



## Vitalstatistix (18/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Awesomeness....
> 
> Provided I can convince enough people to vote down the companies offer, we will be striking on the 30th.....
> 
> ...



This sounds great. The magna return run is an interesting propersition...


----------



## mikem108 (20/1/10)

Barls, I should be able to make it on the 30th at least for a couple of hours in the arvo


----------



## barls (20/1/10)

cool then ill put a bottle of my smoked schwartz in the fridge then


----------



## floppinab (20/1/10)

barls said:


> cool then ill put a bottle of my smoked schwartz in the fridge then



yep, and we'll make sure it's all gone by the time he gets there


----------



## barls (20/1/10)

ok then the big bottle. ie the growler.


----------



## syd_03 (20/1/10)

barls said:


> ok then the big bottle. ie the growler.



I'll be there too. 

I am sure we can all get through a growler before Mike arrives.
Might have to make it a keg.


----------



## barls (20/1/10)

well fatz is coming so ive put a fruit beer on tap just for him


----------



## mrs eyres (20/1/10)

graham and I will be there.


----------



## barls (20/1/10)

also got the isb summer ale on tap trying now almost to the right carb level.
shall we run this as a normal one where everyone brings some meat or salad and we go from there.
ill bee doing some sausages in the smoker, maybe even a steak if someone wants.


----------



## barls (23/1/10)

bump anyone else?
so about a dozen or so, on here this is looking like the biggest isb meeting almost ever.


----------



## Pollux (24/1/10)

Damn my mother.........

Just found out last night she will be in Sydney that afternoon and wants to meet up with me and demon child......

Looks like I'm out.


----------



## barls (24/1/10)

bugger oh well if you get a chance drop by, looks like craig and i are brewing that day anyway.


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/1/10)

I haven't had a chance to brew anything else over the silly season.. Does anyone have a problem with swapping a 15L cube for a 20L? The beer I have in mind is designed to be diluted to 22L...

If I can't swap I might turn up anyhow..


----------



## barls (24/1/10)

sounds fine to me mate.


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/1/10)

barls said:


> sounds fine to me mate.



Good... I'm in then! See you saturday..


----------



## barls (24/1/10)

looks like ive got a mate off here coming with a bus load of bottles


----------



## barls (25/1/10)

bump this saturday


----------



## sirotilc (25/1/10)

barls said:


> bump this saturday



No cube to bring but I'll come along if I'm completely over this virus by the end of the week. Every time I have a beer I feel sick afterward - it's a terrible affliction.


----------



## barls (25/1/10)

id say your not drinking the right stuff give up the vb and move towards the belgians they fix anything.


----------



## syd_03 (25/1/10)

barls said:


> looks like ive got a mate off here coming with a bus load of bottles


Gerrad?

Brewed an IPA today think my efficiency was around 79%.

May I borrow your round file (I am assuming you have one), the hole saw for my tap shank is about 0.6 of a mm too small and the next size up I have is like 6.5mm too big.

Cheers 
Jason

P.S. terrible news Chris, hope you feel better by the weekend.


----------



## barls (25/1/10)

dremil???
no not gerard, a vw mate who is registered here but doesnt get on much.


----------



## syd_03 (25/1/10)

barls said:


> dremil???
> no not gerard, a vw mate who is registered here but doesnt get on much.



Fair enough, good to meet a new face.

Yeah I guess that could do it. I just meant a plain old round file, but the dremil sounds like less effort on my part. Unless you have the correct hole saw. Chat to you Saturday anyway.


----------



## BjornJ (25/1/10)

Barls,
taking the visiting family members up the coast over the weekend and won't be able to make it.

See you next time,

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (26/1/10)

not a problem mate see you next one.


----------



## floppinab (26/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Damn my mother.........
> 
> Just found out last night she will be in Sydney that afternoon and wants to meet up with me and demon child......
> 
> Looks like I'm out.



Sounds like you've got a babysitter completely sorted for it then!!!!! She's only coming to see the kid anyway right :lol:


----------



## Pollux (26/1/10)

LOL, would have worked like that except she is in town for my cousins baby shower and will be swinging by here after that....


My family is good at creating problems like that.


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/10)

Bjorn, how did your 'breakfast of champions' beer turn out ?


----------



## BjornJ (27/1/10)

hi,
bottled it the other day, it is as unclear as all the others  

Will let you know how it goes on another channel, hopefully the rice and corn flakes is a winner!

Found yesterday when making another lager that I am picking up trub/hot/cold break from the Urn.
Wanted to try whirlpooling to see if it made a difference but ran out of time, so just left the immersion chiller in the urn after the wort was cold and transferred using the tap of the urn.


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (28/1/10)

bump again for the reminder about this is happening this weekend.


----------



## barls (31/1/10)

was a good day, plenty of beer drunk.
did anyone leave behind a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## syd_03 (31/1/10)

barls said:


> was a good day, plenty of beer drunk.
> did anyone leave behind a pair of sunglasses.


Yup that is me.

I'll get em when I get the dremil.


----------



## barls (31/1/10)

ok at least i know who the belong to


----------



## redbeard (31/1/10)

thanks Barls for hosting, great day, the smoked hungarians were a nice entree  brewday had a few hiccups, which were overcome but relaxed overall. sounds like we converted your workmate to the dark side  thanks Jason for nice kebabs & Gra for bbq duties. thanks to Kelly G for the fanta pantz dance !  Thanks to Fatz for finally admitting he likes Barls raspberry beer ! thanks to the wort swappers, K&G's new Bro and and any one else ive forgotten. And Mrs Barls for the potato bake - very tasty - its not the recipe, its the cook 

cheers


----------



## RetsamHsam (31/1/10)

Thanks for a great day guys..



redbeard said:


> thanks Barls for hosting, great day, the smoked hungarians were a nice entree  brewday had a few hiccups, which were overcome but relaxed overall. sounds like we converted your workmate to the dark side  thanks Jason for nice kebabs & Gra for bbq duties. thanks to Kelly G for the fanta pantz dance !  Thanks to Fatz for finally admitting he likes Barls raspberry beer ! thanks to the wort swappers, K&G's new Bro and and any one else ive forgotten. And Mrs Barls for the potato bake - very tasty - its not the recipe, its the cook
> 
> cheers




This is akin to an oscars acceptance speach.. (You forgot to thank God) Looking forward to my AAA thanks Craig!


----------



## barls (31/1/10)

redbeard said:


> thanks Barls for hosting, great day, the smoked hungarians were a nice entree  brewday had a few hiccups, which were overcome but relaxed overall. sounds like we converted your workmate to the dark side  thanks Jason for nice kebabs & Gra for bbq duties. thanks to Kelly G for the fanta pantz dance !  Thanks to Fatz for finally admitting he likes Barls raspberry beer ! thanks to the wort swappers, K&G's new Bro and and any one else ive forgotten. And Mrs Barls for the potato bake - very tasty - its not the recipe, its the cook
> 
> cheers


not a problem always fun to have you all around as it helps me clean out my fridge.
i only wish that someone had of got it on tape or video what fatz admitted to.
i will point out that i didnt even have to force him.


----------



## syd_03 (31/1/10)

redbeard said:


> thanks Jason for nice kebabs & Gra for bbq duties. And Mrs Barls for the potato bake - very tasty - its not the recipe, its the cook
> 
> cheers



Thank for the day, great fun as always and thanks to Barls for hosting and Graham for cooking. No worries Craig, I am glad they were all devoured. Not to mention the roast pumpkin and fetta salad Kel :icon_drool2:, thanks for putting up with our drunken antics. Thanks to Gav for the delicious sausages and slouvaki too.






RetsamHsam said:


> Thanks for a great day guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to catch up again Damo, just a quick heads up that my caseswap Irish Red had Styrian Goldings in it too, so there are two beers you have had of mine (and Barl's) made with them



barls said:


> not a problem always fun to have you all around as it helps me clean out my fridge.
> i only wish that someone had of got it on tape or video what fatz admitted to.
> i will point out that i didnt even have to force him.



The question if he liked it almost didn't have to be asked he was so forthcoming with his aprovals

Thanks for the loan of the dremil, damn that is a handy tool. Should have asked if you had a cutting disc for it too instead of the hacksaw, but that would have be too lazy. About 30 seconds of low speed dremil action per hole and the shanks fitted with ease. The pvc pipe was another issue as the door skin seemed to be formed integrally with the door and unable to be removed and easily reattached, so I cut a slit in the pvc lengthways and pushed into the door and some getle persuading allowed the expended foam to crush enough to retun the pipe to orignal size and strut the two skins apart. The shanks bought in the Perlick tap bulk buy were 3" on decision of the organiser. Seems the advice for 4" was warranted as with the locknut there is only about 1.5 threads left. I omitted them and packed between the tailpieces and fridge with red fibre water tap body washers. Will have to get some longer shanks in the future.

Here are some pics.


----------



## barls (1/2/10)

looks good mate


----------

